# Time to wake up... -this is sobering



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

*This one is the future YOU:*


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

If these videos are even HALF true we are in for a load of hurt! 
I do kind of like the idea that I could possibly pay my house off quicker though since I do not HAVE to buy a bunch of food for a while!


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm glad more are seeing, what Ive been talking about for the past decade. Most people will be caught unaware and all countries will inevitably follow egypt indeed.

Egypt just happens to be one of the weaker links in the chain and the first to break per se. Though these problems are hardly new, rather they are just started to affect areas that "matter" such as more industrialized nations.

The ultimate problem is overpopulation. Nature will take it's course and resolve that as all organisms and systems seek homeostasis when forced out of balance.

I have been waiting for it to hit industrialized nations for a number of years now. Im betting with silver hovering around 30 dollars an ounce currently that more of my acquaintances wished they would listen to me when I told them to buy when it $4 years ago and $10 or so an ounce just more recently. I was fortunate enough to have the foresight to stash a fair sum of precious metals including silver among my other preparations.

The crime rates will continue to rise. Even in my normally peaceful area, banks are being robbed now routinely and people are being mugged routinely among other new issues. Just 2 years ago this was completely unheard of here. If you would of told someone that this would happen, they'd have locked you in the mental ward. lol

Egypt is just the first in a long line of grim things to come.


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree with FN. Overpopulation is having a huge affect on what this rock can sustain. Our rescources are being drained faster than nature can replenish. Last i saw 9 out of the last 10 years this planet has had a food shortage. Everyone depends on processed food and chinamart to have what we need rather than growning even a small garden. Supply and demand is a pain if your on the wrong end of it. 

Poor man's gold has gone up 100% in the last year compared to golds 28%. It has many uses both precious and industrial and i think the ratio gap between the two is going to shrink further. Buy your silver while its still out there!

Its sad that none of this hits the nightly news reports. No one knows whats going on unless the informed communicate between friends, neighbors, and family happens. Our founding fathers met and talked rather than depending on what their news of the time told them. Strength in numbers. Egypt has proved that so far.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

All the news you get on the networks is fluff, designed not to scare the sheeple or inform the people that would want to set things straight. IMO


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

SuspectZero said:


> Its sad that none of this hits the nightly news reports. No one knows whats going on unless the informed communicate between friends, neighbors, and family happens. Our founding fathers met and talked rather than depending on what their news of the time told them. Strength in numbers. Egypt has proved that so far.


I've been telling everyone I know. Even my professors and they are actually learning something. I've been asked to tell other people along the way. Makes me happy!


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

Its good to see people are beginning to ask questions and listen to you. Its startling how many people agree or are concerned when I talk to them but just as startling to see how little they are preparing for anything. Most people are in concensus that this cant go on but if it the system does breakdown or even hiccup many would be lost.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

SuspectZero said:


> I agree with FN. Overpopulation is having a huge affect on what this rock can sustain. Our rescources are being drained faster than nature can replenish.


I've heard this more than once and yes it is true to a point ... (but) What strings are being pulled? (and by whom?)

How many farmers are being PAID not to raise a crop. I know of more than a few of them. Most of them are being paid not to raise corn but others are being paid not to raise tobacco (and yes... other crops).

And the list goes on and on ...


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I've heard this more than once and yes it is true to a point ... (but) What strings are being pulled? (and by whom?)
> 
> How many farmers are being PAID not to raise a crop. I know of more than a few of them. Most of them are being paid not to raise corn but others are being paid not to raise tobacco (and yes... other crops).
> 
> And the list goes on and on ...


Even if true it would be a relatively minor issue in the grand scheme of things.

In 1960 there were roughly 3 billion people, even with the advent of cutting edge birth control, worse diseases and wars, we have roughly 6 billion people as of 2000. In 40 years the population doubled literally. That is a huge burden. Population isnt increasingly linearly at all either its rising on a very steep curve. From 1750 to 1800 we went from roughly 800 million people on earth to 1 billion, only a 25% increase in 50 years vs a 200% increase in 40 years. As technology increases and the population grows, it becomes more of a boulder runaway down a long hill.

Even if the population increased linearly by 2050 we'd have 12 billion people but this estimate is far too low. It'd more likely be over 20 billion, provided there is sufficient housing, food, supplies, etc and no major natural disaster or war to stunt such a growth.

As it is now, many waterways are so polluted limited or no consumption of fish and wildlife from it are advised. Even the great lakes and the ocean are becoming very polluted with PCB's and mercury among other things, to the point that people are being warned about limiting fish consumption and those are the biggest waters in the US. In my lifetime, Ive seen many river systems destroyed, many lakes destroyed and the places I once caught dinner, can no longer be fished for food. Im not very old either, at least Id like to think not. lol

What does it say about the farmer's who choose to take payoffs to grow something else? It says that the masses have no clue what's going on or frankly just do not care. It's every man, woman and child for themselves. it always has been and always will be. Every survival/prep choice boils down to essentially deciding who lives. Even life can be said to be structured in such a manner. For example, we choose to keep excess food supplies and produce massive waste in the US and keep food stores commercially on a mass scale and to let others starve to death. I do not take sides on this morally, it doesnt matter frankly. The point is life is always about survival and every choice is about who lives and who dies directly or indirectly and that with more people on this planet it is certainly more competition for the already dwindling supplies. The beginning of such effects are already becoming visible.It's merely a matter of time before it all blows up.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

FreeNihilist said:


> What does it say about the farmer's who choose to take payoffs to grow something else?


Not all of us did take the payoff ... some of us just tossed it in. As did many a small farmers. (And most farmers are not growing something else.)

Minor issue maybe to some ... till you talk to a small farmer that got the boot out the back door. - So I guess we will agree to disagree.


----------



## UrbanMan (Feb 23, 2011)

NIA just published another to the bone report about the collapse of the dollar and impending anarchy 10 times what we saw in the Middle East. I have long written about the possibility of the 40 million people who can't feed themeslves or rely on food stamps, becoming 100 million,...or 140 million. What then?

We have fostered an entitliest society since the new deal. Can you imagine the food riots when the $1 doesn't buy anything or food stamps cannot be re-deemed?

NIA posed the question "will U.S. troops fire upon food rioters?". Jesus, I hate to think of that, but it could go there.

I, like FreeNihilist bought silver when it was around $4.50 a ounce. And I am preparing to go out this week and buy $400 each from a couple of brick and mortar sources. Don't want the FEDEX packages being delivered to my house, or an invoice at some PM firm's files.

Like FN said "It's merely a matter of time before it all blows up",....yes, and there is no doubt we are on the downhill slide to it.

UrbanMan
Urban Survival Skills, Survival Equipment, Survival Planning and Preparation


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We are all walking a tight rope. The sad thing is most people don't know it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have talked to folks at work for a spell now about having even some supplies in case of an emergency, we get lots of ice storms here. Most of the folks think they could last for at least a week at home if anything happened. I tend to doubt it as they go out to lunch every day and by what they say, go out to dinner most days also. We were talking about Japan and how, from what we hear on the news anyway, that stores were emptied out fast and no supplies were being delivered to hard hit areas there. Someone looked right at me and said something about it probably is a good idea to have supplies at home in case something like this happened here. I could only nod and agree.

I think this will wake a lot of people up and long term food supplies are going to get more expensive and harder to find.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hand to mouth here...the woods are just over there and a bb gun can take out a half-tame squirrel real quietly!


----------



## slowpoke (Mar 16, 2011)

It does seem like things are going to get worse but those videos mostly sound like a scare advertisement from a company selling gold and silver. I'm glad a bought some silver in the 80's for $7-$9 an oz though.

Fred


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't see anything for sale. They have, from time to time, offered paid news letters about stock, but other than that the NIA isn't selling anything that I'm aware of. Now the stansberry vid is a different story.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Trading in Silver and Gold*

I trade in silver and Gold. It isn't that hard the rules are buy low and sell high.

You will never go broke taking your profits.

If you buy silver or gold, they will mail it to you parcil post insured.

If you have silver or gold to sell, you can mail it to the buyer the same way.

You can buy it to hold and keep it handy or you can play the spot market by setting up an account with a trader.

It isn't rocket science !


----------



## slowpoke (Mar 16, 2011)

*Cash for Gold and Silver*

BillM,

I do know it is good to have some precious metals in your posession and I do, but they are not very liquid. I know the dollar is losing value and all it is made of is paper and can be worth only fire starter one day, but at least for now I can go buy things at the store with it. If I took gold or silver to the store to pay for items they woud look at me like I was crazy. Now in the future I may be glad I bought some metals in the 80s (which at the time silver was $7-$9 an oz and I thought it was expnesive) so I can trade it for goods but for now it is a pain to try and buy or sell it because one has to pay "extra" to buy it and a "fee" to sell it.


----------



## UrbanMan (Feb 23, 2011)

We are living in interesting times, that's for sure.

China is already dumping dollars as quickly and quietly as they can without disrupting their economy. They are also buying more gold, and making suggestions about a different world currency. It's not a question of "if", but "when".

Once these dollars started getting dumped, the supply will exceed demand with the result the dollar will decrease even more in value, which could lead to hyperinflation.

It will be very painful when a debt-ridden government, tries to get more tax money from its debt-ridden citizens who will be challenged to find jobs that offer any hope for upward mobility. We may see a lot of unrest like that seen in Greece, Portugal, Ireland, France, England and others, as governments move more towards tyranny and citizens move more towards anarchy."

Well over half of the questions I receive through e-mail on my website are either firearms based or questions on gold and silver. This tells me that people are much more concerned now as opposed to even just a few months ago.

UrbanMan
Urban Survival Skills, Survival Equipment, Survival Planning and Preparation


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I trade in the spot market*



slowpoke said:


> BillM,
> 
> I do know it is good to have some precious metals in your posession and I do, but they are not very liquid. I know the dollar is losing value and all it is made of is paper and can be worth only fire starter one day, but at least for now I can go buy things at the store with it. If I took gold or silver to the store to pay for items they woud look at me like I was crazy. Now in the future I may be glad I bought some metals in the 80s (which at the time silver was $7-$9 an oz and I thought it was expnesive) so I can trade it for goods but for now it is a pain to try and buy or sell it because one has to pay "extra" to buy it and a "fee" to sell it.


I trade in the spot market with gold and silver.

I make as much as $15,000.00 per month doing this. They send me a check and I cash it and take my money to the store just like you do !

You are correct in stateing that Walmart just wants currency. 
There are several dealers in town that will galdly do this or I can mail it to a dealer like Monex or Blanchard and they will convert it to cash for me.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Getting liquid is as easy as ebay, C-list local coin store or flee market. Heck, some states are talking about using their own pm backed currency and taking pm for taxes. I don't think it's time to sell. I'd hold on for now unless you really need the $$.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Apparently in a few states there are proposals to introduce currency backed by gold.
While I wouldnt trust any goverments 'promise' of anything, this proves that there are those in government that dont believe the dollar will hold its worth in the long run.
U.S. States Proposing Gold-backed Currencies | FINANCIAL SENSE


----------

